

Ask HN: Is there a PC equivalent to Skitch? - siruva07

Skitch.com is a great service, but only for Mac. I'm looking for something (for a "normal" friend) which is like Skitch, but for PC.
======
mschaecher
I use SnagIt for screen capturing on my PC and I love. It provides basic
capture editing as well.

